# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  صاروخ جراد يقتل اسرائيليين واستهداف بارجة في عرض البحر بصاروخ لأول مرة

## Sad Story

*
معا - لقي إسرائيليان مصرعهما وأصيب عشرة آخرون بينهم ثلاثة بجراح خطيرة، إثر سقوط صاروخ "جراد" على منزل في مدينة بئر السبع مساء السبت.

وأعلنت ألوية الناصر صلاح الدين مسؤوليتها عن إطلاق صاروخين على مدينة بئر السبع، مما تسبب بمقتل الاسرائيليين ووقوع عشرة إصابات على الأقل، قائلة إنها أطلقت حملة "الأحرار للثأر للقادة الأبرار".

وقالت اسرائيل إن صاروخين اطلقا باتجاه مدينة بئر السبع أحدهما أصاب بيتا والآخر تمكنت منظومة اعتراض الصواريخ "القبة الحديدية" من اعتراضه.

وشهدت ساعات مساء اليوم السبت تصاعدا في اعداد القذائف الصاروخية التي تطلقها فصائل المقاومة الفلسطينية على مدن وتجمعات اسرائيلية محيطة بقطاع غزة.

وانضمت كتائب القسام- الجناح العسكري لحركة حماس- الى الفصائل المتبنية للقصف، واعلنت مسؤوليتها عن اطلاق أربعة صواريخ "جراد" على منطقة "أوفكيم" التي تبعد 20 كيلو مترا غرب مدينة بئر السبع.

وقالت القسام في بيان لها تلقت "معا" نسخة عنه إن القصف يأتي ردا على الاعتداءات الاسرائيلية المتواصلة ضد قطاع غزة.

كما أعلنت الوية الناصر صلاح الدين تنبيها لقصف منطقة "عزاتا" باربعة صواريخ "جراد" واطلاق صاروخ على موقع كيسوفيم العسكري.
وكانت سرايا القدس- الجناح العسكري للجهاد الاسلامي- اعلنت عن سلسلة من عمليات اطلاق الصواريخ طوال ساعات النهار ردا على الاعتداءات الاسرائيلية.

وأعلنت كتائب الشهيد ابو علي مصطفى مسؤوليتها عن اطلاق صاروخ على كفار عزة، مساء السبت، واطلاق صاروخين على بئر السبع واطلاق قذيفة هاون عيار 100 ملم على بوابة سريج شرق خان يونس، كما أطلقت كتائب عبد الله عزام 6 صواريخ جراد علي اسدود وبئر السبع وعسقلان مساء السبت.

من جانبها ذكرت مصادر اسرائيلية أن ستة صواريخ "جراد" سقطت منذ ساعات مساء السبت في مدينة بئر السبع ومنطقة "أوفكيم"، مشيرة إلى أن اربعة من هذه الصواريخ سقطت في "أوفكيم" ثلاثة منها في مناطق مفتوحة ورابع في وسط "المدينة"، مما أدى إلى اصابة شخصين بجراح طفيفة.

ولأول مرة منذ بداية المقاومة الفلسطينية المسلحة ضد الاحتلال الإسرائيلي، أكدت مصادر في المقاومة أن الانفجار الذي سمع الليلة في أرجاء غزة ناتج عن استهداف بارجة إسرائيلية في عرض بحر غزة بصاروخ ارض بحر موجه.

واعترفت القناة الثانية من التلفزيون الإسرائيلي بالانفجار الذي وقع في البحر، وقالت إنها المرة الأولى التي تطلق فيها المقاومة صاروخا موجها ضد زورق تابع للبحرية الإسرائيلية، وهو ما أكدته إذاعة الجيش الإسرائيلي، دون أن تعلن عن إصابات نتيجة العملية، ودون تفاصيل إضافية.*

----------


## الوسادة

*يا حبيبي ولعت 

بس ما تتكرر مسرحية المرة الماضية

الله معك يا غزة الله معك يا رب*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الله أكبر .. ربنا معكم يا مقاومتنا الباسلة .. الله معك يا حركتنا الإسلامية .. والله ما بتتحرر فلسطين غير على يد المجاهدين ، ما بتتحرر بالمفاوضات ولا بالاستسلام .. المفاوضات ما جابت غير الذل والمهانة للفلسطينيين وللعرب .. يا ريتني معكم يا ريت..*

----------


## rand yanal

*الله معهم يارب .. ويحميهم ويقويهم يارب ..*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حسبي الله على الصهاينة وعلى كل واحد بشد على ايدهم

ولو انهم غاروا على المسلمين في غزة او غيرها نحتسبهم شهداء انشالله

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الله ينصركم عليهم يا رب

----------


## إن الله يراك

هم احفظ الاسلام والمسلمين واذل الشرك والمشركين ودمر اعدائك اعداء الدين اللهم امييييييييين

----------

